# Where would you get your preps, in a hurry???



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Offshoot of the walmart beans thread...

I find threads that branch off in many directions get tiresome, trying to keep up with it all.... so....

Avoiding any semblance of a strawman argument  

All the SHTF indicators are rising, and the news announcers are getting nervous... the stock market has tanked... the bond market has been rerated to AA or worse... on top of a disaster at several refineries... and then the banks are closing their doors... panic is setting in...

You've got only a few hours before the general public starts freaking out, and heading to the stores to clean them out...

If you're like me, you never have Everything You Want (but do have most of the needs) in storage.

Boil it down however you want... things are bad and are going to get worse...

Where you going to go? for the last minute stuff?

Personally, I think there'd be about three or four days of relative peace, until folks realized that resupplying of local stores might not happen, and panic and violence broke out... so it'd probably be safe to make it out on the road, to head in to town, and back home.

I'd be torn between the feed store and wally's... especially if it were a supercenter... I could get a ton of dog and cat food, as well as more beans, rice, flour, and spices. At the feed store, I could load up the one ton, with bags of corn, oats, wheat, chicken feed, and whatever else I could think of...

If you knew TSHTF, does it matter where you're last can of coffee ever is bought? If I were a store owner, I'd carry my goods home with me, to as large an extent as possible. 

I "do" think about such things. At one time, I had it all written down, where to go, and what to pick up, last minute. I've since realized it's best to have that last minute stuff, at home, all the time...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not really in need of anything in a hurry, and I try not to ever be. I think if you've got to make a last minute run to the store while the bombs are falling, the plague is spreading, the Communist tanks are rolling, or the zombies are clawing their way up out of the grave then you're already in trouble.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm staying home and hunkering down. No more shopping. Prob be busy butchering and canning anyhow.


----------



## Miss Miggles (Aug 29, 2007)

I have been making note of food found in non-traditional places. This is because if the food stores are mobbed or empty of food I will go there. For instance, a local hardware store carries some food items (ice cream if ya can believe it!), the local vitamin shop sells protein powder drinks, and a sporting goods store down the street carries energy bars and Mountain House dehydrated foods. I just file it in the back of my mind when I unexpectedly come across food for sale.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd love to have it all at home, but as a new prepper, I would be at the store and that store would be Walmart. Then I would hit the others if need be. I would love to be at the point where I didn't have to worry about it.....

some day.....


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I think we have everything we need even down to "family cloth" (using squares of cotton flannel if the toliet paper runs out). We are working on biodiesel now and will get a diesel generator later this spring or early summer, because of the price of fuel. We are making 1,500 bars of goats milk soap to start the spring shows, so we even have that covered. I keep looking for something I missed. but this isn't just in case SHTF, we live our lives like this, we are trying for a healthier , out of debt lifestyle, and it sounds crazy, but we actually have fun doing chores and playing with the children and the animals. We laugh a lot and have happy children. Carolyn


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about food so much, but Id fill every container I could find with fuel.
During Hurricane Floyd the gas stations ran out on day 3. On day two you had to wait in mile long lines to be able to by 5 gallons at the stations that still had gas, and most had already sold out of regular


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

If things reached the last minute end, I'd ignore the things I don'thave and work with what I do have. I figure if it wasn't important enough for me to have it stocked already then it probably isn't important enough to fight a hoard of screaming ninnies to find it.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

The only way to get preps in a hurry in a bad situation is with a gun or a gang.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

If it were desperate and I could manage to go;

feed store / grain elevator.

Lots o dog food
bushels and bushels of oats and various grains. (usually got some stuff at home)
as many blocks of SALT that my vehicle could manage.
milk replacer, you never can tell
lots of protein concetrate with minerals

Although for livestock in a pinch some of those things would make a starving person very happy and moderately well fed.

A car full of grocery store canned good would only get someone so far.......


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Depending on the situation, I wouldn't want to stray too far from the house, leaving few options. Hattisburg has better options, but it's a ways down the road, and every single route between here and there is subject to a horrific traffic jam, even when "the fan" is sparkling clean.
I'm out in the country, but there's a terrific shortcut through the cotton fields with almost no traffic, that comes out near a few shopping centers with wal-mart and some other stuff, so I suppose it would be wal-mart for me.
During our local scrambles for supplies, like the one before Katrina and other storms, wal-mart turns into a madhouse and runs out of certain items, but folks tend to buy up fairly dumb stuff........bread flies off the shelves, but very few buy flour. Flashlights and batteries go quick, as do gas cans, but that's not the kind of thing I wait until the last minute to get, anyway. Any last-minute ammunition purchases I might need to make can be made there, too.
The "only a dollar" store is nearby, and has lots of sustainable food items, and for cheap. I buy most of my emergency candles there.
I'd most likely stop by "Popeyes" on the way home for one last bucket of spicy chicken, and as many of those magnificent buscuits as they'd sell me.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Feed store for grains since I'd bet that most (even in this, a rural town) won't think of it as a place to get "people" food.

If I had the extra fuel and the inclination, I'd drive the half hour or so to the Amish store and pick up a few non-grain dehydrated things (if it were during the winter only since if in the summer, the garden would likely provide fresh goodies). Besides, a check-in with those folks, I consider important. I've known them for years and am accepted, for an "English"  - watched each other's kids grow up, etc. Push comes to shove, they'd help out (thinking construction, plowing, etc).

Oh, and the library if fuel allowed. One trip and tell the ladies I'd get the books back to them eventually - been going there for so many years, they know I'm good for it.

The one place I'd _avoid_ like the plague reincarnated would be Wal-Mart. Or, really, any of the big grocery stores.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

my local feed store with a stop of at the local gas station


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Who's to say that these places would even be open for business, once troubles hit?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, I'd go to my local cash and carry. They have everything in bulk. They would also take my credit card. Then to get the rest it would be costco and the feed store for equipment/seeds etc, then the liquor store for trade items.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

susieM said:


> Who's to say that these places would even be open for business, once troubles hit?


eaxctly......i am going to stay home.i buy it as i have money.do all you can...when you can...as often as you can.....then you wont be rushed or have to confront any hoard in town gathering their goods.its jsut plain asking for trouble to me....stay home is my thoguhts.just keep preping a little at a time each week. like buying a dozen canning jars each week...then when summer gets here you will have plenty of jars ofr the gardens ...or by winter you have plenty for canning deer meat.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

My local food store has most of what I would need to stock more of and we would start there. Then we would go to BJ's, it is like a Sam's Club. Flour; rice; corm meal; dried beans; spices; powdered milk; canned milk; honey; pancake syrup; sugars; yeast; soap and detergents; first aid supplies; pasta; cereals and oat meal; canned meats and canned fish; cooking oils; vinegars; Kosher salt; cake mixes; paper products and what ever I wanted more of. No, I didn't forget water, I have that under control already

*I already have a "Last Minute Buy List" of items so I already know what I should buy. * You may already have one also and I think it is a good idea to have so you don't overlook some items you need. I would pay cash for everything. I don't want a record of who bought what and where they live.

The liquor store is right across the street from the market. I don't smoke but I know those that do would trade food for cigarettes. I agree both are good trade items. I would buy some but not too much.

Then I would go to my local gas station for as much fuel as I have containers for. I would also go to my local lumber yard and fill my propane tanks that need filling and buy and fill some new ones. 

At the lumber yard I would buy some plexiglass and caulking to replace broken window panes. They also sell vegetable seeds and fertilizers. My soil is not good enough to grow a good crop without fertilizer. I would buy and fill more gas and kerosene cans also.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Ernie said:


> I'm not really in need of anything in a hurry, and I try not to ever be. I think if you've got to make a last minute run to the store while the bombs are falling, the plague is spreading, the Communist tanks are rolling, or the zombies are clawing their way up out of the grave then you're already in trouble.


Ditto.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

As texican outlined; "panic is setting in ......" If the banks are closing and refineries are shutting down you better buy now because you never know when those items you need will be available again.

Our local supermarket grocery manager told me the store would be practically empty in two days if things got really bad. No matter what you have already, I think most people would add to what they have if they could afford it.

I already have some preps but I would add to what I have. Do we ever have enough? 

I have my EMERGENCY LAST MINUTE BUY LIST as I stated before.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

I would grab the last minute items from our garage, pantry, kitchen, hall closet, bathroom and living room. Why? Because those places are where everything we need are located. I didn't say want, rather need. One can always want more but what you need is likely going to have to come from what you already have.

Now, as for what we want and need before a situation develops is another thing entirely. We stock up where we can find good deals on things which depends upon what those things are.


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

Feed mill. Grains for sure, a lot of them. How many zombies are going to be at the mill compared to WM?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, it depends. I'm pretty risk adverse which is a reason that I prep in the first place.

I don't live in a big city so unless nukes were detonating on American cities we probably wouldn't see any craziness right off.

IF the risk appeared to be low and it looked like it was going to be a long term situation I'd head first to the local feed store and buy all the whole corn the truck would carry. Pone would get to be pretty old after awhile but if I find myself in a position of wanting to feed my neighbors I'm sure they'd agree that pone and whatever they could scrounge to go with it would be a whole lot better than simply whatever they could scrounge. If I had time for a second trip I'd get a mixed load of whole oats and Flock Raiser. The longer I can keep the hens fed from store bought the less I have to come up with from whatever we can locally find. Yes, I have feed storage but we're talking about having the luxury of time to lay in whatever I can on top of it and if I could do so without taking a serious chance I'd do it.

At the same time I'd also be filling every container I could with whatever gas I could buy. Gasoline means generator time which means water pumping and battery charging before being forced to less desirable means of getting those jobs done. I don't anticipate we're going to be traveling much unless we have to flee for some reason. Day in and day out there is an upper limit to how much gasoline I can store and rotate without it becoming really burdensome. But if some really big thing were to be going down and I had the luxury of time to get last-minute supplies I'd pile the stuff in where ever I could keep it out of the rain and not present a direct fire danger.

If we really had a long time to get ready we'd load up on extra clothing, shoes, and consumable medical supplies on top of what we already store. It depends on the nature of the emergency.

We'd also be doing what we could to see that people we trust were able to make it to us safely because safety in numbers is where it's going to be for a while in those sorts of situations.

.....Alan.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Well since we are getting a few hours head start before TSHTF and the general public has not figured it out yet, I would make one more run for sure. If the general public is aware, I'm not going anywhere.

I'm not so well prepped that I wouldn't want more...don't think I ever will be  . Of course it depends on what the disaster is...if there are bombs falling I'm not going anywhere but if financial disaster is looming or the BF has gone H to H thousands of miles away, that's another story. Keep in mind I live in a small town with no large airport anywhere near so it would be a safer gamble as far as coming in contact with someone who's been exposed to whatever disease that may be spreading.

I've always kinda had the feeling we will have a few days before the bottom falls out and everyone realizes we are in trouble so with that in mind I do have a last minute list...a short one and a long one depending on the situation and how much time I safely have. WM and the local grocery stores would be my only choices. I actually started writing a book last year with a very detailed and coordinated last run but set it aside when my mother got sick. My sister loved it and has begged me to finish it so maybe I will some day.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

List for yourself what you would buy on that last run to the store and you would find a good list of things to take care of NOW, rather than waiting. We do this on a date night, about once a year. If we only had 1 van and 2 hours to get to the store and back, what would be buy? 

That's our list of emergency preps for the next few months.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd park outside the store and watch the fun.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess if TSHTF we'd be pretty well set for a while. If I had a chance I'd want to get a few gallons of milk and maybe some bread or fresh fruit. But whenever we have snow or other weather problems I try to avoid the stores altogether. A little planning ahead of time means no panicking at the last minute!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I'd head 20 miles away and pick up my mother and all the stuff she has been "collecting" in her basment over the years...without someone else to keep it together for what is the use? Then by every pharmacy tween there and here to get all the insulin and needles for her to keep her with me as long as possible. Now I do understand the purpose of this exercise and if I was to head out to a store for last minutes it would be the feed store for poultry feed and 50lb bags of my dog food brand and all the DE they have on the shelf to keep it until consumed. Might just stop for a last quart of my favorite orange sherbert on the way home...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I wonder if it would be worth using the fuel to go chasing for something . . .??

The two gas stations in my nearby "Smallville USA" would be empty in VERY short order.
Also knowing the greedy bas***d who runs one station, He\they would shut off the pumps and save the last couple thousand gallons for them selves.

So why burn up prescious fuel just to get..................


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

In my first post I mentioned the feed store.

We divide our business between a locally owned feedstore and TSC. We were in TSC for rabbit pellets today, and I roamed around a bit... and knowing that I had set up a scenario, where I needed to get into town fast, get what I needed, and get out... I think TSC would be my choice. Good boots, carharrts clothing, feed, 12v batteries, and today I saw (again) large solar panels, and even an air x windgenny!!! No one else locally sells large panels... I know no one in a storefront that sells wind gennies... True, no food, but they do fill the off grid needs, clothing, animal food, and common hardware needs... The wind genny would be a Prize!

I'd also carry my extra barrels to my neighborhood bulk fueler... they're third cousins... I've mentioned SHTF and what there procedures would be... they said to sell till it's gone... there shop is in town, and they live in the sticks, so they'd not be able to secure any of it except two mobile fuel trucks. I've got a 250 gallon tank... waiting on a source right now that can get me 1$/gallon dyed fuel... course I been waiting three months... but figure it's the worth the wait if it ever comes through.

I can't buy everything I need/want NOW! I have the cash, but if I spent it on preps, I'd not be able to cover taxes, recurring bills, etc. But if the storm clouds darken, I'd draw out everything, convert it into consumables and hardware. Maxx out the ccards and get extra barter items.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

susieM said:


> Who's to say that these places would even be open for business, once troubles hit?


I personally know the owner of my local feedstore, hardware store, and bulk fuel station...

From experience the feedstore owner has offered to come open up anytime I really need her to, for meds or whatnot. The hardware store manager has given me his home number in the past, and said if there's an emergency, call. The fuel ing owner is a relative... they'd Deliver! the fuel, at any time of day or night.

Of course, in a crunch, who knows? All three of these have stores in town, that would probably be looted within a short period of time, if they didn't open, so they'd love to get rid of their stock, for cash, instead of losing it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm hoping that I'll have enough to feel secure and not HAVE to make a last run - we wouldn't be the only ones doing that and it would be a madhouse on the road and in the stores! I think probably the most important thing would be to be well stocked with canning supplies and KNOW how to use them!!! Also the things that you need for canning, vinegar, salt, sugar or honey, spices, seeds to grow for canning produce etc. And plenty of water - there are many things that could poison our water supply in a heartbeat and people will be KILLING for water!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The only thing I'd leave home for is to pick up the kids and grandkids IF they couldn't get here on their own. If I knew I had time to spare, I'd probably stop by WM and max out the cards with sleeping bags, boxed cereal, and medical supplies. Then top off the tank and scoot back home as fast as I could. (the boxed cereal would make great snacks for the grandkids!)  


ETA: I just reread the OP and realize the time is 3 or 4 days BEFORE the general public notices a problem... so my answer is a bit different.

I'd hit the feed store and buy up a truck load of grains. Then I'd make another trip to stock up on more spices, cases of canning jars w/ extra lids, more medical supplies, more seeds, extra sleeping bags, extra cast iron pans, lots of nails/screws/staples, pvc pipe & fittings, greenhouse material, fencing, and ammo. 

I'd bring my grandkids home to visit and we'd all hunker down for the duration.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Both the closest WM and an out of the way hardware store have canning supplies year round now. That WM doesn't have a grocery so it would probably be over looked. The 3 closest pet stores for their bunnies and guiena pigs. My Big Lot has quite a bit of food and there is a small hardware up the street for a few last minute tools.


----------



## tnborn (Mar 18, 2005)

texican said:


> In my first post I mentioned the feed store.
> 
> We divide our business between a locally owned feedstore and TSC. We were in TSC for rabbit pellets today, and I roamed around a bit... and knowing that I had set up a scenario, where I needed to get into town fast, get what I needed, and get out... I think TSC would be my choice. Good boots, carharrts clothing, feed, 12v batteries, and today I saw (again) large solar panels, and even an air x windgenny!!! No one else locally sells large panels... I know no one in a storefront that sells wind gennies... True, no food, but they do fill the off grid needs, clothing, animal food, and common hardware needs... The wind genny would be a Prize!
> 
> ...


alan, do all TSC stores have the solar panels or just the one in your area?? I wa in tsc briefly yesterday(looking for lard buckets) . Would the panels be by the front doors or where would they be located??


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

If I was at work when this happened, I would load up on supplies from there as it's an instant source for some extra paper towels and TP. I'd also go back to the supply cage and stock up on lots of extra batteries. I'd hit the grocery store(s) on the way home to see what is yet available and hope I'm in time to get some needed items. If not, then I make do with what I have prepped already.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

If the crap really hits as bad as this, there will be roving rogue armies that will take everything you have, and then eat YOU. It might be better to go out with a whimper.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

R.Rooster wrote:
there will be roving rogue armies that will take everything you have.......

That is a real possibilty actually. The average car these days get 300+ miles on a tankful. That means from central Ohio, I can easily make it to Ky., or Pa., or Ind., or W.Va. or even Canada .... and so can a million other people with the same idea of heading away from the cities. One other thing is also assumed .... that when the supplies of food and gas run out in the big cities, it will also run out in the country stores too ..... So when they arrive in the hills outta gas and outta food ..... where are they going to go next ....
Ohio Rusty ><>
Psalms 27:1-3/Psalms 91-9-11


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Would go with the feed store.Hit WINCO on the way home if possible.Truck is a one ton and I would overload it til it sat on the axles if need be.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I hope you all have lots of disposable cash at hand, so you can properly fatten yourselves up for the roving armies.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I wouldnt worry about food so much, but Id fill every container I could find with fuel.
> During Hurricane Floyd the gas stations ran out on day 3. On day two you had to wait in mile long lines to be able to by 5 gallons at the stations that still had gas, and most had already sold out of regular


What he said!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

tnborn said:


> alan, do all TSC stores have the solar panels or just the one in your area?? I wa in tsc briefly yesterday(looking for lard buckets) . Would the panels be by the front doors or where would they be located??


These have been back on the back row for months... back to the warehouse door area... moved em recently to the back corner, behind the feed aisles. They had four different sizes. Two baby sizes, for tractors and truck battery maintenance... one 16w panel, that'd charge a regular 12v battery... great for a basic basic system... and an 80 watt panel. I haven't shopped in many of the local towns TSC's... so I don't know if they all would stock them or not.

The AirX 400w wind generator is the surprising thing. 600$.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Randy Rooster said:


> I hope you all have lots of disposable cash at hand, so you can properly fatten yourselves up for the roving armies.


Hmmmm....

As opposed to no cash, so you can be starving, when the roving zombie hordes arrive?

I think I'd rather be fat and sassy than starving and weak, any day.

Some of us won't be fattening ourselves up for slaughter.


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

Fully prepped here. No army is coming here due to roads and elevation and being so far from anything. We would just wait the 16 hours that it would take our families to get here from Vancouver. They have a plan and both of our boys families are prepared to get here no matter what. We will be 14 people going back to a wood powered lifestyle. The boys grew up here so they are good hunters and gatherers but we would have fun teaching the grandkids how to survive in the north. The advantage here is the land is almost all crown [public] except for a few pieces that were homesteaded back in the gold rush days. So neighbors are few and far between.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Randy Rooster said:


> If the crap really hits as bad as this, there will be roving rogue armies that will take everything you have, and then eat YOU. It might be better to go out with a whimper.


 You're beat before the fight even starts. A poor survival attitude.

.....Alan.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I would rather have control over my destiny rather than a looting mob army. If it really hits the fan the only folk who make it will be those either very isolated from society or those who band together, with the weaponry to fight off tanks, light artillery and the like. (Everyone else is going to be meat on the hoof.) I dont see having a pantry stocked up on extra toilet paper and a few hundred rounds of 30-06 ammo is going to do anyone a lot of good, unless it is just to keep a few retarded drug addicts at bay.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Randy Rooster said:


> I would rather have control over my destiny rather than a looting mob army. If it really hits the fan the only folk who make it will be those either very isolated from society or those who band together, with the weaponry to fight off tanks, light artillery and the like. (Everyone else is going to be meat on the hoof.) I dont see having a pantry stocked up on extra toilet paper and a few hundred rounds of 30-06 ammo is going to do anyone a lot of good, unless it is just to keep a few retarded drug addicts at bay.


Well, I'm not planning on the army coming after me...

My main concern is the metropolitan escapees. I'm a good 3 hours from one, 4 hours from another. Think about it, the retarded drug addicts will be staying home... not much coke, crack, or brown tar, out here in the sticks. By the time they use up the metro supply, the fuel will be gone, and their withdrawal pains will hamper their movement.

Control over your destiny? As in keeping one bullet for reserve, for your self?

I think you would be better off preparing for what you can... not preparing, because it's difficult or you won't be in total control, like Alan said, is a recipe for disaster. Prep and you have a chance, if the army doesn't smoke you, or the zombified druggies don't visit... Don't prep, and die, irregardless of zombies, the military, or giant lizards attacking.

Do what you can, and hope for the best. Bettern than doing nothing, expecting the worst. With the first, you have a chance, with the second, you're already dead.

If a looting mob army is on the horizon, I'll have secondary plans... leave a taste of food and weaponry... while I'm hunkered down elsewhere, with my main cache. That 'taste' will be very very costly to the marauders... read up on guerilla warfare...

This is the Survival and Emergency Prep forum... I think. Not the Resistance Is Futile forum...


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd be more concerned about meds and fuel. We don't really need anything else.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

And that stash of "green" may become the first place to hit as cash may become King for a brief period.
Not many stash enough for the wind genny, the livestock trailer and load of feed let alone the little stuff like a few gallons of gas for the generator.

Depending on the situation one of us will leave with the critters and the other with the children with the rest of the crew in front and behind, passing the cash at TSC and Pilot and heading for the hills. Staying this close to town would be bad news for us.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Does everyone think that if it is an emergency shtf situation where you have to run to the store immediately (as opposed to the slow decent into the abyss we are currently experiencing) that the folks who run the feed stores, gas stations and Wally Worlds are going to show up for work just so you can pick up your last minute preps?? C'mon! Get real!! I know that if I were a minimum wage cashier I'd tell the boss to take his job and - when the shtf. 

My point is - Get your stuff now, otherwise when you show up at Wally World you may find that their 24/7/365 doesn't apply when the poo starts flying!!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

coalroadcabin said:


> Does everyone think that if it is an emergency shtf situation where you have to run to the store immediately (as opposed to the slow decent into the abyss we are currently experiencing) that the folks who run the feed stores, gas stations and Wally Worlds are going to show up for work just so you can pick up your last minute preps?? C'mon! Get real!! I know that if I were a minimum wage cashier I'd tell the boss to take his job and - when the shtf.
> 
> My point is - Get your stuff now, otherwise when you show up at Wally World you may find that their 24/7/365 doesn't apply when the poo starts flying!!


 I'm not really expecting a sudden emergency other than the usual weather related stuff. I think the slow descent will continue. It may get a little faster. Usually you see fits and starts with something like this tho. Prices going up. Your neighbor loses his job and can't find another. He loses his house. Now there is a vacant house on one side of you because he took the wife and kids and moved in with his folks. Neighbor on the other side loses his vehicle. Now they are down to one. Half the folks on the community well aren't paying so the rest have to take up the slack or the electric company will cut you all off. Maybe your private pension fund belly's up an now you are hurting. Nice double wide two doors down is repo'ed and hauled off. Maybe the roads aren't being repaired and now the bridge is down and you have to drive twenty miles out of your way to get to town.

I think it will be one thing after another. Finally a neighborhood somewhere will explode with anger and a city will burn. That will be a local emergency, but may not bother somebody 100 miles away. so it may be worse some places than others.

Stay out of debt! Then they won't repo your home or vehicle. You will still have to pay taxes so you will need some cash. Put food away so you won't have to brave the roads and the lines. Plant a garden. Do what you can to be self sufficient. Use your funds wisely to prepare. STAY OUT OF DEBT!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I think one of the big take away lessons here is this: Don't plan on being able to make last minute preps like this. If circumstances will allow it and you are of a mind to try then it will be nice if it happens, but don't count on it. Get prepped and stay prepped. Add whatever circumstances will allow on top of it IF YOU CAN, but better to be prepped in the first place.

I'm more of the slow-descent mind like Cyngbaeld myself. The Sudden End scenarios that I find to have any real chance of happening are all of a natural disaster nature.

.....Alan.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Depends on how much time I had. If an hour or so, I would drive 25 miles to Save-A-Lot and stock up. If less than that, I'd drive 5 miles to the local grocery store where everything's 3 times higher. 

Of course I'm thinking strictly of grocery stores. The only thing left in 50 miles to buy clothing and camping supplies is China Mart and I think I'd be avoiding it if a crisis arose. Actually, we're pretty well prepared in that aspect and with food too. I'd hate to think I'd only have a few hours to buy everything if I wasn't prepared.

Maggie


----------

